# Fire protection engineering career prospect?



## armino (May 15, 2011)

Dear All,

I am a mechanical engineering graduate from Jordan since 2010 and have been working as a technical engineer in a manufacturing company; however, I have received an offer from a fire protection company for the role of "fire protection engineer/ designer" in Khobar - KSA.

What I want to know is if this move would be considered good for my future, and will it be a better career than production?

On the long run my plan is to move to Canada, accordingly I need to gain experience in a field where it would be easier to find a job there.

Your help will be highly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## MGX (May 15, 2011)

Its probably a good move since manufacturing seems to be on the decline in the west. Personally I have no idea what to tell you about Saudi Arabia but in North America fire protection would be a good skill set to have.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2011)

Saudi is investing a LOT of money in fire protection engineering.


----------



## armino (May 17, 2011)

So does that mean a career in fire protection is better than manufacturing ?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 17, 2011)

Not necessarily. Depends what you're interested in.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 17, 2011)

Seems like fire protection is a good niche of mechanical to get into, because everything other than a single family house pretty much requires FP.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 17, 2011)

I believe 2009 IRC requires 13D in new one and two family dwellings...


----------

